# Tilted uterus, c-sec and ibs-c



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone else have experience of a correlation between retroflexed uterus and constipation, bloating and lower left abdominal pain? It was noticed on a recent ultrasound but never pointed out to me in either of my pregnancies, the latter of which was a c-sec. I don't know if this is related but my symptoms started months after the birth. During this time I also had Mirena IUS inserted.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I am wondering if you could be having symptoms due to adhesions, as well as the tilted uterus. C sections are notorious for causing adhesions. The trouble is, adhesions do not show up on imaging tests unless they are severely distorting an organ's position. Adhesions are a very underappreciated problem. Drs are reluctant to do surgery, even exploratory laparoscopy because surgery itself can cause or worsen adhesions. There are very few good surgeons who have high success rates with adhesiolysis, which is surgery to remove adhesions. Because of this, most Drs refuse to discuss them, and will get very hostile if you press the subject.

I have had adhesions for around 31 years, which I think were caused by a burst ovarian cyst. I have also had some surgeries, a myomectomy for a large fibroid which involved a large incision and made me feel even worse. I eventually had a vaginal hysterectomy, which in hindsight probably wasn't a good idea if I might have had complicating factors. It would have made more sense to have done it by laparoscopy through the abdomen, but then the gynecologist that did it was a jerk who refused to discuss any problems post-surgery. He was only in it for the money and didn't care if I had any issues.

I have read of some people getting help from alternative therapies, like Maya Abdominal Massage which might help with the tilted uterus, and maybe adhesions. Also cupping therapy has worked for some people. If you have adhesions (which I learned about from physical therapists that I saw after all of my surgeries) then there is also Clear Passage Therapy that uses what is called the Wurn Technique for manually breaking up adhesions. This therapy is not cheap, and they only have a few locations in the US and one in the UK- think it is in London? I have read mostly good reviews for it but it hasn't really undergone any independent evaluations.It is considered 'experimental'. But if they had a location near me, I would likely try it even though it would be pretty expensive. I would probably need a two-week course because my adhesions have gotten so bad, their one-week course probably wouldn't be enough in my case.

Here is a good article about Maya Abdominal Massage.

http://www.pelvicpainrehab.com/incontinence/3302/a-balm-for-belly-blues-maya-abdominal-massage-and-gynecological-health/


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply. I am sorry to read about your bad experiences. Yes I too had heard about maya massage but am worried it may just flip back into place! I am still waiting for a GP appointment (NHS is ridiculous sometimes) but will certainly mention the ideas you have raised. I will update next week!


----------

